# GSD + Husky



## BlkSSon22s (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi, guys/gals..Im new to the forum, so forgive me if this is the wrong place to post a few questions, please move if need be.

My Shepherd passed away a few weeks ago, right in front of me on my kitchen floor, instantly. My vet seems to think she threw a clot that hit her heart or brain. She was 12, going on 13 this June. I had her since she was 4 weeks old. She will be missed, but not forgotten.

I have a few questions, I'm looking to get another Shepherd and a Husky.
I would like a Male Shepherd, but I'm not sure what sex I should with on the Husky. I don't want them to breed, so they would be fixed. Would fighting occur? Male/Male , or Male/Female..Any advice would be great on what you guys think.

Also, what do are puppy's going for? I would want a breeder, not from a pet store.

I live in Northern NJ, if that helps.

Thanks All, 

John


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Male/female would be better or male/male, female/female there would probably be more fights. you will most definitely want to go with a reputable breeder. I believe German show lines are 2000-3500, working lines 1500-2000, American show line 1000-1500, these are just rough guesses.


----------



## BlkSSon22s (Mar 3, 2009)

I would to do Male/Male. Yeah, I want to go to a reputable breeder, as I dont want to have any problems. 

German or American really doesn't matter to me, I really just want a great companion, playful, awesome personality, but also a watch dog.

Also, i was reading that a lot of breeders wont sell the pups at a young age, is there a reason why? Would I be able to get a pup at 4 weeks? Which is what I want, and the age I got my last dog..

Black or redish, or Black and Tan is also preferred.

Here are 2 pictures of my last shepherd that passed away.



















Sorry for the large pictures!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

any chance you might want to rescue? 

about the age thing...four weeks of age is much, much too young. not sure why you got your girl that young, but there's no way a reputable breeder would let a puppy go at that age. they have developmental milestones that they still need to be with their litter/dam to progress properly.

have you had a husky before? they have a completely different personality than a shepherd, they can be more obstinate and more difficult to train.

so sorry about the loss of your girl, she looks like she had a life well lived! welcome to the board!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Male Shepherd and female Husky is a match made in heaven!










Or M/F Sibes and M/F/F Shepherds (Parents in front kids in the back like any human family!)


















Or F/GSD with M/F Sibes?










The Alpha's of my Paq (Lakota WAS in Labor and Chimo WAS the Lamaze coach but NOT the sire of the litter)










M GSD and F Sibe would be the best match though










These two have been best of friends from the first day they met. In all seriousness, personality trumps all else when it comes to pairing dogs for pets. My love bugs and the heart and soul of the Paq!


----------



## BlkSSon22s (Mar 3, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: katielizany chance you might want to rescue?
> 
> about the age thing...four weeks of age is much, much too young. not sure why you got your girl that young, but there's no way a reputable breeder would let a puppy go at that age. they have developmental milestones that they still need to be with their litter/dam to progress properly.
> 
> ...


I would do a rescue, But like I said, I would like a puppy.

The reason I got her that young was becuase the breeder was a complete ditz. The pups were getting stolen, even had 1 or 2 deaths because of carelessness. So I demanded to take her at 4 weeks.

I have never had a Husky, but IMO, I think a shepherd and a husky are a great match together. Training, I'm up for any challenge.

Thanks for the kind words!


@Amaruq, Those are some beautiful dogs you have. The Male Shepherd and female Husky look like a match made in heaven! Does any fighting occur at all? How was training?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I have more than your basic training background. All of my Shepherds were trained for search and rescue. My male Sibe actually has the best recall in my Paq, however, he also has the worst nerve- scared of people. My female sibe is NEVER ever off leash outside of a confined area. Even at 12 years she will take off if given half a chance. 

Huskies are not your basic obedience type dog. It really takes a person willing to work WITH the dog not one that demands that a dog works with them. Huskies are awesome dogs but patience and praise will work far better than force and corrections. Quite honestly the same goes for a Shepherd.







Kanuck being able to run off lead is indeed a rarity for the breed as they are born to run and run they will at any given chance. I personally recommend that you plan to NEVER let your Sibe off leash in the open. While Kanuck has earned my trust with SOME off lead privileges he has never run naked without some form of containment. I will take him to a softball field to run with the Shepherds. 

With a LARGE amount of patience and gentle but firm and FAIR leader Sibes can become quite the accomplished dog. We have another member on here who took an abused and neglected Sibe named Kayto from what one person deemed trashed and has put NUMEROUS agility titles on her and they have a wonderful relationship. Hopefully Sandy will chime in here too.


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

No reputable breeder will sell a pup at four weeks. I think the norm is about eight or nine weeks. 
And Sibes are different than shepherds, but I think they are gorgeous and probably a lot of fun if you like a different training challenge. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I wouldn't do a male/male combo with a GSD and Sibe unless one or the other was CLEARLY submissive (not a trait of either breed). Eight weeks of age is a much better age to acquire well bred dogs.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Are you wanting to get the two puppies at the same time and raise them together? Because that's not really advisable either. Much better to get one, raise them up to be 18 months-2 years and then add the second.


----------



## BlkSSon22s (Mar 3, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqI have more than your basic training background. All of my Shepherds were trained for search and rescue. My male Sibe actually has the best recall in my Paq, however, he also has the worst nerve- scared of people. My female sibe is NEVER ever off leash outside of a confined area. Even at 12 years she will take off if given half a chance.
> 
> Huskies are not your basic obedience type dog. It really takes a person willing to work WITH the dog not one that demands that a dog works with them. Huskies are awesome dogs but patience and praise will work far better than force and corrections. Quite honestly the same goes for a Shepherd.
> 
> ...


Im willing to put in all the time to train either dog, that's not a problem at all. I did it with my sheapherd almost 13 years ago, and I would do it again in a heart beat. My shepherd was never taken off a leash either, she would have run off at any giving time. In fact she broke 2 of her choke chains she was so strong. As I said, I'm up for any challenge.




> Originally Posted By: pupresqAre you wanting to get the two puppies at the same time and raise them together? Because that's not really advisable either. Much better to get one, raise them up to be 18 months-2 years and then add the second.


I would of thought getting both as puppies would be best, which was my original plan, I guess not though.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Four weeks is way too young. In many places it is actually illegal to sell a puppy that young, or even younger than 8 weeks old.

The reasons why are numerous. First, a puppy that young is more susceptible to illness. Second, they are not physically developed enough to be separated from the mom/littermates. Puppies also have a lot of social development and critical periods of learning and socialization from 4-8 weeks old when they need to stay with mom and the litter in order to learn essential skills, socialization, and develop properly.

As for what genders it is usually best to get dogs of opposite genders. I would not recommend getting two puppies around the same time because when two puppies are raised together they will often bond much more strongly with each other and not with the owner. They may also become overly attached to each other and become very anxious whenever they are separated. Additionally it can be twice as hard to housebreak and train two puppies vs. one puppy and they can be twice (or more) as destructive. They may also learn bad habits from each other. It is a better idea to get one puppy, raise and train them until they have good manners and obedience and are housebroken before adding another dog. Another option would be to get an adult or "teenage" rescue dog and wait until that dog has learned basic obedience/manners before you get a puppy. Another possibility is you may be able to find a trained or partially trained dog available from a breeder.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Getting two puppies at the same time is not the best idea. Some people can do it and do it well but it is hard. I recommend that you spend a LOT of time reading the puppy area on this board as it will give you a glimpse of what you will be in for with ONE pup. It is very hard to explain the differences between Sibes and Shepherds, especially to one who has never owned a Husky. Would you consider perhaps volunteering for a Sibe rescue to foster a Sibe for a while? It will give you a glimpse of what life will be living with one. 

I strongly feel that there are a great many people that WANT to own a Shepherd that SHOULD not own a Shepherd because their lifestyle is not cut out for a dog such as the GSD. I believe this 10 times more for Huskies. The comment I head from most people is how much they love the look and that is why they want one. Looks are only skin/fur deep. There is SO much more to both breeds than most people are aware.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> I strongly feel that there are a great many people that WANT to own a Shepherd that SHOULD not own a Shepherd because their lifestyle is not cut out for a dog such as the GSD. I believe this 10 times more for Huskies. The comment I head from most people is how much they love the look and that is why they want one. Looks are only skin/fur deep. There is SO much more to both breeds than most people are aware.












Huskies are a whole nuther "ball game". IMO (usually) NOT a good dog for a home that wants a typical "pet". Having lived with and trained some in the past, I will be the first to say they are beautiful, and I will also be the first to say that I will NEVER, NEVER, NEVER own one. To the point of if they were the only breed left on the face of the earth, I would be dogless! (No offense to those that love them, just NOT my cup of tea.)


----------



## lostangl (Jul 15, 2002)

As far as male/male, female/female, I have to disagree. I have 2 males and 4 females and they all stay in my house together. It just depends on the personality of the dogs. I do agree that getting 2 puppies at the same time, probably isn't a good idea.


----------



## marosmith (Feb 7, 2009)

I have an Alaskan Husky and a White GSD. So far they got along perfectly, and they really do compliment each other perfectly. GSD are protective, aloof. Husky is social, loves everyone, not protective. 

Huskies are more athletic and struggle with recall and take more time to train, but again these compliment each other as the Husky will follow the GSD, and if the GSD has a good recall, then.....

Anyways, good choice in god breeds!


----------



## marosmith (Feb 7, 2009)

Huskies are a whole nuther "ball game". IMO (usually) NOT a good dog for a home that wants a typical "pet". Having lived with and trained some in the past, I will be the first to say they are beautiful, and I will also be the first to say that I will NEVER, NEVER, NEVER own one. To the point of if they were the only breed left on the face of the earth, I would be dogless! (No offense to those that love them, just NOT my cup of tea.) [/quote]

I would say your experience was either due to poor training, or just a bad example of the breed.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

Huskies are actually my first breed of choice, so even though I'm extremely new here, I feel confident advising about them.









It's funny to me hearing GSD people commenting on husky training and exercise requirements, because it's actually something I've been thinking about when considering a GSD myself! I personally would think that exercise-wise, they would be similar, and huskies definitely don't need to "think" as much when it comes to their work. However, they are bred to RUN RUN RUN, so they will need to be tired out, and they are definitely less calm in the house. They are a very "jumpy" breed, people constantly comment on older huskies they see asking if they are puppies. No one believes us when we tell them our dog is about 7, and he is extremely laid back at this point!

Personality quirks aside, probably the most difficult thing when it comes to huskies is their training. Although they are very pack oriented dogs, and need companionship, they are "independent" in the sense that they are literally bred NOT to listen if it doesn't benefit them in any way. Mushers needed an intelligent dog that would learn commands well, and to work with people and other dogs well, but dogs can sense things like thin ice or storms well before a person can. So, they were bred to ignore mushers' commands if it could possibly get them injured or killed. Great for keeping you alive out on the ice, but horrible for everyday training! This is why huskies can never be allowed off-leash in an open area and can never be trusted with 100% recall. They might hit 99% well & good, but give them the right distraction and that selective hearing kicks in, and off your dog goes!

With huskies, their training should stay positive as much as possible. They have to feel like obeying you is their idea, because it gets them what they want. On the other hand, though, they are manipulative, and will walk all over you if you let them, so there's a fine line between getting them to think things are their ideas, and them turning the tables and doing the same to you! It helps to have a good understanding of pack structure and know the times you need to be firm, and the times when "correcting" your husky will just make them nervous or fearful. They really are very intelligent dogs, and they WILL out think you basically every day, it's a struggle to learn to stay ahead of them!









If you want a husky, and are used to a GSD temperment, I'd suggest doing some good research ahead of time. Check out info put out by the national and your local husky breed clubs, as well as different rescues. They will be the most likely to give you all the breed faults right off the bat, because they won't want anyone who's not prepared getting a dog that's just going to wind up in rescue because the people getting it didn't know what they were getting into (not that you'd do that, but it's always going to be their first thought!) Also, get out and meet some huskies and talk with as many owners as possible so you know what you're getting into, to make sure you really are up for the challenge!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Are there some good Husky websites? 

A co-worker got two littermates, 1 year old, from a bad home situation. Male and female, went unsold from a litter. Female outgoing and in your face, male sounds like he was dominated by the three dogs in the first home and isn't used to people all that much. 

I am going to send her NILIF and stuff like that, but thought Husky specific sites that are recommended would help. Thanks!


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

Honestly, the only husky forums I know of and go to, I'm hesitant to recommend. There are some good people that have some good advice, but you really have to take everything people say there with a grain of salt, and I've seen people give some pretty questionable advice to new husky owners, but it might be worth checking out at the very least:
http://www.thehuskyforum.com/

NILIF is definitely the best bet, that's kinda the husky bible.









Also, there's always the Siberian Husky Club of America:
http://www.shca.org/index.shtml

Apparently they just redid their website, I'll have to check it out.







They should at least have some good general information. Rescue sites are usually good for that kinda thing, too. If you want any more specific info, let me know, I'll see what I can find! Also, I can PM you my e-mail if your co-worker has anything they want to talk about.


----------



## marosmith (Feb 7, 2009)

This is a good forum:

http://forums.delphiforums.com/allhusky/messages/


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Matt Smith
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say your experience was either due to poor training, or just a bad example of the breed. [/quote]

No, She is actually describing what it is like experiencing the epitome of the Siberian Husky breed. They ARE exactly a whole nuther ball game. Anyone involved with huskies will tell you that. I have one husky of my own and have fostered many. They truly are unlike any other breed of dog and I would not recommend them to 95% of the population. IMO they are the most beautiful and unique, but that comes with a very big price that most people cannot handle or don't know how to handle their breed traits and quirks.

I have raised my nearly 3 year old sibe from a pup and she has been to 3 obedience classes and well socialized. I can still tell you she fits the siberian husky breed to a T and as much as I love her and how much fun she is...I kinda can't wait until she is like 12!







I will definitely stick to the loyal/guarding breeds from now on and once she passes.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey John!

I have a male GSD and female husky combo.

My 40 pound sibe keeps my 80 lb shepherd in check! GSDs are really the ultimate dog. So versatile and awesome in their abilities. Master Chief is my loyal protector and Zelda is nice to have around for comic relief. They compliment each other well. Huskies and Shepherds seem to be a pretty popular pair, but If you have no siberian husky experience I suggest you read up and research online, and a LOT!


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

> Quote:
> 
> 
> > Quote:I would say your experience was either due to poor training, or just a bad example of the breed.
> ...


^^^^ I totally missed that! Yes, huskies are definitely like owning a different animal.







You need a completely different approach to training with them that's really hard to explain. They just don't really care about listening to you, unless they feel that have something to gain out of it. You need to strike a balance between letting them know you're in charge and encouraging them with positive reinforcement. Go too much with the alpha thing, and they become very nervous and skittish, but give them too much leeway, and they'll learn to get away with everything!

So, yes, you'll definitely see examples of the breed out there that are well behaved and well trained, but you have to realize the amount of work that goes into it is phenomenal. You can't let your guard down for a SECOND or they'll walk all over you, but for people that love the breed, you wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## marosmith (Feb 7, 2009)

Honestly, I think GSD folks are a little bit spoiled/lazy. They are extremely easy to train compared to a Husky. Huskies require a different type of training (firm, consistent, positive reinforcement) where GSD's can be trained a veriety of different ways, and that's really what they were bred to do (police, millitary, guarding, shepherding work etc...). Huuskies were bred to be social companions, and to pull sleds for hundreds of miles.


----------

